# Fitting Microwave in Motorhome



## MalanCris

We will be picking up our new Rapido in two weeks time (whoooooopee!)
and are thinking of installing a microwave. Has anyone done this and if so, how did it work out i.e. where did you put it?


----------



## Telbell

WE've had microwaves put in all our caravans and Motorhomes for about the last 15 years. Quite simply we get the Dealer to replace the oven with a cheapy microwave (plus another 230v socket) as part of the deal. Like you we have a french-based vehicle so that shoujldn't be a problem.

If you want to kepp your oven then by definition you'll use up storeage space if you need to have the microwave fitted.

(One dealer fitted a microwave which was all singing & dancing and was better than the one in kitchen at home so we bought a thirty quid one from Argos and swopped them over :lol: )


----------



## maddie

I would imagine the dealer would jump at the chance to swap a £200 oven for a £30 microwave :lol: If going down this route make sure he gives you the removed oven :lol: 
terry


----------



## lifestyle

In our mh, it is fitted in the cupboard above the cooker,and our new one is the same ( when we get it ) but if you have a garage just buy a cheapy from Tesco`s .
They do look nice built in


Les


----------



## Telbell

> I would imagine the dealer would jump at the chance to swap a £200 oven for a £30 microwave Laughing If going down this route make sure he gives you the removed oven Laughing
> terry
> 
> See the point you're making terry & we did that once but couldn't get rid of it. As most mhomes come with an oven there wasn't a market for it.
> 
> Some mhomes provide microwaves as optional extra or part of a "package" (Swift??) but I believe they're fitted in a cupboard which would otherwise bne used as storeage of kitchen stuff


----------



## maddie

:lol: there's a whole world of self builders out there who would jump at a cheap oven :lol: 

terry


----------



## Telbell

> Laughing there's a whole world of self builders out there who would jump at a cheap oven Laughing


I'll remember that next time we buy :lol:


----------



## sirhandel

I'm taking delivery of a 783F on 9th May and Brownhills are fitting a double mains socket in the wardrobe so I can fit a microwave low down. The wife insists on having a microwave and is willing to give up some wardrobe space so her choice! I thought maybe could arrange some hanging space in the garage for clothes with covers? Anyone tried this?


----------



## androidGB

sirhandel said:


> I'm taking delivery of a 783F on 9th May and Brownhills are fitting a double mains socket in the wardrobe so I can fit a microwave low down. The wife insists on having a microwave and is willing to give up some wardrobe space so her choice! I thought maybe could arrange some hanging space in the garage for clothes with covers? Anyone tried this?


Or you could put the microwave in the garage

Andrew


----------



## scottie

Hi
We have just a new to us hymer,i intend to fit a microwave in the tv cubard,that will still leave room for a flat screen tv.

scottie


----------

